# Messy cats



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Does anyone else have messy cats? I always come home from work and have to vacuum because of all the fur and stuff but lately I have been coming home to a messy, mostly in the living room.

The toys are kept in either the cat room upstairs or in the basement. Yesterday I have home to a living room full of cat toys and wet food all over the floor/furnature. Ahhhh. It's not like I don't have enough cleaning to do. I think they are punishing me for leaving them while I am at work all day. Lol. Wonder what mess I'll come home to today.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

Only if I leave paper out. Sometimes I think my kitten cleans the house for me when I'm away. In fact, I caught him putting one of his toys away the other day - I'm pretty sure that was just a silly coincidence though...

If I leave out a piece of paper or a cardboard box or anything in a cardboard sleeve, receipts, money, my checkbook -- it's all over. I find shredded pieces of paper and cardboard for days. Then I flip the couch cushions and find more where he buried them for later.

I've actually been reading a stack of papers in my hand and he'll sneak up and grab a single sheet from the back of the stack and run off with it. It's adorable and hilarious, but I hope he grows out of it. You don't realize just how much paper is out until you have a problem.

Luckily he hasn't discovered yet that books are paper...


----------



## bellaboo (Aug 23, 2012)

i get up in the mornings and my living room looks like a tornado hit it.bellas toys are everywher flipflops hubbies hat also her woobie[fav.furry toy]in my hubbys shoe.i have to zip up my purse,she loves paper money i guess the smell of it.she will clean me out if i leave my purse open


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

My cats will occasionally move shoes where they don't belong and they are messy with their wet food, but other than that they're not too sloppy  Oh, and they do track litter :-/ if I put a track mat out they just exit the box on another side, so I've thrown in the towel on that one!


----------



## Tobietoes (Sep 7, 2012)

I guess I'm lucky... my kitties leave few messes. Just a few cat toys here and there. They leave my piles of paper alone (except to sit on them) and are fairly neat with their food. Litter boxes are always messy... but that is to be expected.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I never really have unexpected toy messes. But, I do have a couple messy eaters. I just add it to the chore of cleaning the litter box.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Sounds like they are inviting friends and having a party while you are at work. Have you checked youtube for any videos?


----------



## Permata (Apr 11, 2012)

Evert morning starts with picking up stuff that's fallen of the table while they were running around during the night.
Their meat seems to taste better when it is dragged from the plate on to the floor.
Of my four cats, only one heavily sheds. He is kind enough to shed enough for four, though.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Shepherd Book trashes the place while I'm at work. The pillows off the couches, blankets messed up on the bed, bed pillows pushed onto the floor, and stuff knocked off shelves. I've even come home to the entire nightstand on it's side with the alarmclock/lamp broken on the floor. I have NO idea what that boy does during the day when I'm not home.

Pre Book years MowMow would only mess stuff up if I was REALLY late coming home from work. Now I have to tidy as soon as I get home  destructive little monster.


----------



## LestatTheCat (Sep 1, 2012)

My husband is an artist so the second bedroom is his studio and a catch all for random things.

Every morning when we wake up, Lestat has dragged a new item out of that room onto the living room floor. There's some weird things in there and some things, I had forgotten we even owned! The other morning, I walked out and there was a wig on the floor - Lestat. Missing something off your nightstand? Lestat. Stepping on a barbie doll in the middle of the night? Lestat.

He uses a shoe box and puts all kinds of little treasures in it too - a white gift bow, a photograph, a measuring tape - and he gets really upset when you move the stuff out. He'll grab it back, put the item on the floor, "dig" in the shoe box, put the item in the "hole" and then cover it up.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

There is a very good reason my boys are put away in their room if we aren't home.

They're 4 and we STILL can't trust them home alone! There was a little while that we did, but after waking up to a distroyed roll of paper towels (and I mean 'snowing in the kitchen' destroyed) for the fourth day in a row I had had it! lol.

They have everything they need in their room, and they get plenty of play time when we're home...but they can't stay out by themselves anymore. Maybe someday, when they're old and lazy...*shrugs* oh well, I can dream, right


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww, Lestat has a treasure box! <3 Reminds me of a crow or a raccoon lol


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Leazie said:


> Sounds like they are inviting friends and having a party while you are at work. Have you checked youtube for any videos?


Lol really. I'm almost tempted to set up cameras to see all kinds of trouble they get into. This morning when I was walking the dog I came home to both the younger cats on the stove/fridge trying to kill a massive bug and my lunch bag was on the ground. :s there was also a toy under the fridge this morning, the one cat was trying to stick her head under to get it. We got it for her but chances are its already back under, lol


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

I love coming home to messes. It means they are happy and active while I'm away earning their daily meat.


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Sienna's recent fascination seems to be with sneaking individually wrapped mints from the candy dish and playing with them. We always get up and find a mint SOMEWHERE in the house .. this morning it was in the living room floor. Yesterday I packed a bag to go to my Zumba class straight from work and in my tennis shoe was a .. yup ... mint.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Io's generally fine with everything but paper towels and toilet paper. We can't leave the TP on the roll any more or we'll inevitable find it unrolled all over the bathroom.

It's our own fault, I think, since we started locking her in there during *cough* so she wouldn't pounce on my partner. She had to find something to do, and discovered TP.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Too funny, after I got done saying MowMOw doesn't mess with stuff I found my paper towels shredded with huge chunks ripped out of it. They were still hanging on the holder above the sink....just mangled. 

Positive is was MowMow because he's my paper hater. Any sticky note within his reach gets destroyed savagely. A piece of paper left on the desk gets ripped apart. If I don't hide the toilet paper he rips big chunks out of it and claws it up.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Too funny. Just last night bf showed me something in the bathroom on the toilet paper roll. The paper was fine but the plastic roller it was on was chewed up, I am 100% certain it's Sasha my ragdoll, when we first moved in she tried chewing the clear shower liner and one day we found the whole side chewed . We put new blinds in the living room and she tried to chew those too but didn't damage it yet....

Hmmm I shouldn't say that. I will probably come home to the new blinds chewed . Lol


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I guess there is an advantage to having a lazy elderly cat... she doesn't make ANY messes. ;}

But... she is unable to resist pouncing on anything that is thinner than 1/4 inch wide. My boyfriend has long hair, and if he lays down on the living room carpet to watch TV, Win comes over and starts pouncing on the ends of his hair >_>;


----------

